# April 2017 Throwdown Time!!!! Under the Sea!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Under the Sea! *

*Code word: Under the Sea*

Submission deadline: 11:59pm PST May 7th 
PM your entry (read the rules below) to me dirtsailor2003.

If it swims, or lives in the water you can smoke it! Yes alligator, crocodiles, frogs, ducks, geese, beaver, seaweed all will be acceptable. Even certain snakes are going to apply.

Please remember you are being judged on

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

If you have any questions please PM me dirtsailor2003.

A few examples to get the juices flowing.













CRAB-SAMPLE.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 24, 2017






Leah Elisheva













VIETNAMESE MOIKEL.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 24, 2017






Moikel













FROG LEGS-COWGIRL.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 24, 2017






Cowgirl













OCTO-SAMPLE.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 24, 2017






Leah Elisheva

As always, extra tentacles please!













ET.gif



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 24, 2017






 *Official Smf Throwdown Rules*

A Guide
By sumosmoke, bmudd14474, and Abigail4476
Last updated October 1, 2011
Official Monthly Throwdown (TD) Rules

BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!


Rules for entry

1. The featured item of the month must be smoked in a prominent manner to be eligible for entry into the TD

2. All entries must be prepared during the current TD period. The TD code word must be written on a piece of paper (or other medium) and displayed in the picture. Do not digitally add the code word, or your name, to the entry.

**The purpose of the code word is to validate that the item was smoked for the TD**

3. Entries are to be submitted to the Events Coordinator (*dirtsailor2003*)via private message by 11:59pm PST by the submission deadline posted in the current Throwdown thread.

An entry consists of the following:

one picture (can pile as much or as little as you want on one plate) with the featured TD theme
Visible TD codeword (see #2) in entry. Please do not move or delete the location of the photo submitted for entry to ensure everybody has a chance to view the item
Brief description of the item. Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public.

4. Do not post entries in the general forum, or reveal your entry, until after the contest winners have been determined or else your entry will be disqualified.

5. Only one entry per participant is permitted


Judging

There will be two opportunities for entries to obtain votes:

Event committee judging
SMF Voters Poll

Events committee judging is made up of three trusted members of SMF and their votes are based off three criteria:

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

**The Events Coordinator is not eligible to vote in either the Judges' Poll or the SMF Voters Poll due to knowing the name of the contestants**

a. Each criteria has a potential of receiving a total of 10 points, resulting in 30 potential points per entry. The judges view these entries as the general public does, without knowing the name of the contestant to ensure unbiased decisions.

b. In the event of a tie amongst the Judges, a member of the Admin team will be asked to break the tie.

The SMF Voters Poll will be open for 7 days from the end of the TD entry period

a. If the number of entries exceed the number of available positions a poll can hold, a 2nd poll will be created to ensure each entry can be selected in a poll.

b. Each poll is eligible for one entry.

c. When the general poll ends, the winner from each poll will face off in a 3-day general public poll challenge to determine the overall winner. If there is a tie at the end of the 3-day challenge, the winner will be determined by the overall votes cast by the judges in their voting.

d. One contestant cannot be eligible to win both categories. In the event a contestant is proclaimed the winner of both categories the runner up in the SMF Voters Poll will be awarded with the win of the general public poll.

PM any member of the Events Committee with questions and/or concerns.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh Boy, here we go, this aught to be fantastic!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 24, 2017)

This one should be very interesting to watch!

Too bad Leah isn't still around, she would have loved this one!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> This one should be very interesting to watch!
> 
> Too bad Leah isn't still around, she would have loved this one!


Yeah this would have been right up Leah's alley! She would've had to do some Tom Foolery to make her entry anonymous though!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh my.... The juices are flowing! Creative ones, that is!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 24, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah this would have been right up Leah's alley! She would've had to do some Tom Foolery to make her entry anonymous though!


That's NO JOKE!  She could dance with a dead fish like no other!


----------



## sportgd (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like a fun one!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That's NO JOKE!  She could dance with a dead fish like no other!



If she got creative with Sushi she would have my vote! Good luck all...JJ


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow looking forward to watching this one,  sounds great.... Good luck all,,,


----------



## gary s (Apr 25, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> This one should be very interesting to watch!
> 
> Too bad Leah isn't still around, she would have loved this one!


And Probably Won !!!   That Gal could come up with and make some Fantastic looking dishes,

Love that Octopus Salad

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 25, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> This one should be very interesting to watch!
> 
> Too bad Leah isn't still around, she would have loved this one!


Thats's sure the truth.  Leah could take any kind of seafood and make it look like the most fantastic meal you've ever seen.  Miss her.

Gary


----------



## stobber (Apr 25, 2017)

Hmmmm, I am new to this group, but I love this idea....I might have to come up with something to throw down this weekend.  Under the sea.....hmmmmm.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2017)

Stobber,You certainly should! It's good fun and who knows you might win! Keep in mind it's all about that one photo and presentation as there is no taste testing! Good luck and have fun! If you have any questions please pm me. Case


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 25, 2017)

Glad I'm not the only one that misses Leah.  Man, she could cook and build a plate to perfection.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that misses Leah.  Man, she could cook and build a plate to perfection.



Everyone that misses Leah, has to participate!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 26, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Everyone that misses Leah, has to participate!


Challenge accepted!


----------



## dougmays (Apr 27, 2017)

Definitely watching this! Not sure if i'll have time to participate with my schedule


----------



## sunerylander (Apr 27, 2017)

My god! those picture are mouth watering...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 28, 2017)

The first weekend is upon us! Get to fishing and get those throwdown entries entered!


----------



## tropics (Apr 30, 2017)

Being born to fish and forced to work,I have to try this one

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2017)

Okay people! Get your entries rolling in! Right now it's going to be an easy win! 


One week to go!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 3, 2017)

Guys I just realized that I missed the deadline by one day. The deadline is Sunday the 7th @ 11:59pm PST. Sorry for the mix up.

With that said get in your entries for this months throwdown.


----------



## hawkce541 (May 3, 2017)

I guess I'm going to have to see what's in the freezer.  I know of grouper, shrimp and scallops.......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 5, 2017)

The clocks ticking! Get your entries in before Sunday 11:59pm.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 7, 2017)

Last day to get your Throwdown submissions in! PM them to me prior to 11:59pm PST.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 8, 2017)

Keep your eyes peeled. I will be posting the voting thread tomorrow morning Tuesday May 8th.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 8, 2017)

looking forward to seeing the entries!   We have a lot of folks here that really know how to make fish!


----------



## mike5051 (May 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Keep your eyes peeled. I will be posting the voting thread tomorrow morning Tuesday May 8th.










  Tomorrow would be the 9th.  hehehe

Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 8, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> :icon_biggrin:  Tomorrow would be the 9th.  hehehe
> 
> Mike



Ah Crawfish! You're right! 

Tomorrow morning!!!


----------

